# Type I Hood ?



## mtlogcabin (Aug 21, 2017)

County fairgrounds is proposing replacing some cook shacks. They are used for  6 days during the fair and maybe 4 other weekends during special events.  County is resisting the full blown Type I hood requirements. We are willing to consider alternatives due to the low activity of use. Stovetop http://stovetopfirestop.com/ or Greenheck http://www.greenheck.com/products/detail/112
Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## steveray (Aug 21, 2017)

How big are the buildings? Any way you can get out of permits? Connected to any other buildings or structures? I would certainly entertain alternatives, just not much help as to what they might be...


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2017)

Do the type I

You do it for them you have to do it for everyone

Frequency does not matter


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2017)

Now off my eclipse box,,

Is the cooking inside a true building 

Or along the walkway in a open air booth


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 21, 2017)

stovetopfirestop sounds cheaper than a fire watch as an alternative


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> stovetopfirestop sounds cheaper than a fire watch as an alternative




They are only tested for certain size fires

Mainly household


----------



## rgrace (Aug 21, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> County fairgrounds is proposing replacing some cook shacks. They are used for  6 days during the fair and maybe 4 other weekends during special events.  County is resisting the full blown Type I hood requirements. We are willing to consider alternatives due to the low activity of use. Stovetop http://stovetopfirestop.com/ or Greenheck http://www.greenheck.com/products/detail/112
> Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated



What exactly does "replacing some cook shacks" entail? Depending on the scope of work and what your administrative code says about alterations and repairs, you may be able to replace like for like provided you are not creating more of a hazard than currently exists.


----------



## north star (Aug 21, 2017)

*+ = + = +*

Ask the County to fund the hiring of qualified Fire Watch personnel
&  to have sufficient, usable portable fire extinguishers on hand
for the duration of each event.

That way it would be a win-win for the County, ...the events,
...the customers, etc.

*+ = + = +*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 21, 2017)

24' x 85'   2080 gross sq ft concrete block restroom building with two 20' X 12' food prep areas separated by a 5' walkway. All walls are block with a wood truss roof covering the entire structure.


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2017)

Type I vent hood

Stick to it


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 21, 2017)

So they want  to go with somthihng less; then complain when the building's roof burns off, catches  the vendor booths on fire and  people run for the exits,trampling a child. All while telling the business owner a block away to spend 30K to do it correctly.  I see something wrong with this picture.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 21, 2017)

120 miles south of us. I am thinking full blown Type I system will be the call from our department.



A fire Friday night at the Western Montana Fair in Missoula causes one minor injury and a big scare.

The fire started at 7:44 PM inside the 4-H Cafe, that's in the middle of the fairgrounds.

One person was treated on-scene for smoke inhalation and released.

There were hundreds of people in the area that needed to be cleared so firefighters could knock down the flames.

Initial reports are that it was a grease fire, but investigators have not officially released that information.

The Fine Arts and Culinary Buildings were evacuated, but are expected to re-open in the morning.

No other rides or exhibits were interrupted.

"I think people were a little shook,” says Western Montana Fair executive director Emily Bentley.”But people really snapped into action.  They pulled out all the tables, the crowd was calm, they stayed back.  The crowd did a great job, and I’m so impressed with our first responders.  They were quick to the scene, they were brave, I’m so grateful for them."

The Missoula Fire Department reports that it has fire trucks and ambulances on-site at the fair, which really helped knock down the flames quickly.

The 4-H Cafe is relocating to the ice rink next door and all proceeds will go to re-building a new 4-H Cafe


----------



## rgrace (Aug 23, 2017)

"Initial reports are that it was a grease fire, but investigators have not officially released that information."

I would be interested in a follow-up to this report after investigators complete their task. Was it a grease fire? If so, what caused the flare-up? If it was a cooking appliance that caused the flare-up, was it under a Type I hood? If it was under a Type I hood, did the fire suppression system engage, and if so, why didn't it suppress the fire? Lots of questions


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 23, 2017)

Sherlock speculations


----------



## DuaneW (Sep 7, 2017)

I would tell them they need the hood or they would need to make sure the deep fryers were moved outside. then they could get away with just a Type K fire extinguisher


----------

